# Reimers Ranch 2-18-2010



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

The whites are up in the river this year. The river current is strong, and the water is gin clear. Had to find some deeper water to catch my fish in because it is so clear. But the good thing is the fact that I was able to use 4# test line and have some fun. Never ounce did I lose a bait. It took me a while to find the fish, but after that, then the bite was on. I didn't get a limit, but close. I ended up with 24 in all. Another thing I didn't like was the size of the fish. I would say that about 90% of them were in the 10-1/2 to 11 inch range. But every one of them gave me a good fight, and that's why I continue to fish all the time, it's all about the sport of it all.
I even had a chance to show several folks down there what I was doing to get the fish to hit. After a little coaching, they too were on a bite and they couldn't thank me enough for the extra info.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

GIVE IT UP FISHEY,GOOD CATCH!


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Well we had another good day at Reimers today. It was better because I had my family, some friends and their family too. 
The fish were even bigger today than they were yesterday. I did se several bass boats up there, so I may take my boat next time. This way I can fish which every bank or place I chose too. A lot of the nice fishing areas can not be reached from the bank nor from fishing with waders. In a boat, yak, or canoe, you can really get in to those areas were all the main action is taken place. 
I ended up with some were around 16, my wife caught 4, my daughter caught 2. Our little toy puddle even had a great time. She started out white when we got there, but ended up a little on the dirty side after she made several attempts to get after the fish on the stringer. I finally had to move the stringer of fish into a deeper hole to keep her out of the water. But she had a great time running around on the rocks and boulders.
Our daughter had a basketball game at 9 am this morning, which we won, so we got off to a very late start. Was on the water around 1:00 pm and off by 4 pm. There were a lot of folks down there today and I look for the population to increase every week till this run is over. With this heavy overcast today, the fish were feeding in shallower waters, but we still managed to get a few in the deeper water were had I fish yesterday.
Over all, I would give this trip a big thumbs up. It was a good time for sure.
Baits used, 1/32 oz. white crappie jig, white road runners, and a red head, with chartreuse grub road runner.
The white baits seem to produce better than anything else.
Hope to run into several of you out there soon. Until then, tight lines.
Doug


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the report, sounds like fun...


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh yea, let me add another thing that occurred while we were fishing at Reimers. We were all fishing in this one area that I found the day before that was producing some fish right. Well as I was moving from one spot to another down the shore line towards the area were my friends were fishing, which was only several feet away, I looked down and there was this 2--1/2 ft. water snake curled up basking in the warmth of the day. I told my friends, check out this snake, I’m surprised someone hasn’t stepped on him yet. They all came over to look at it. One of them said, dang, I never saw it. And it was only a couple of feet from where they were fishing. Plus we had some small kids that were running around in this area too. Any how, I reached down and grabbed it by the tail to throw it back into the water so no one would step on it and get bit. When I grabbed its tail and went to chunk it towards the water, it turned very quickly and tried to bite me, but I let go before his head got close enough to my hand, and it landed next to the waters edge. From that point on, the kids began throwing rocks at it until it finally slivered back into the water. So folks, when your out and about along the shore line of these creeks or rivers, be sure to watch were you step. It’s that time of the year for these snakes to get active and start looking for stuff to eat too. To be honest with you, with all the activity that took place in this one small area were this snake was basking, I was really surprised that none of the kids, or my little puppy didn’t come across this snake before I did. Plus I don’t understand why this snake just stayed there. We had been in this area for at least 45 minutes to an hour with all kinds of commotion. You would have thought that it would have at least tried to hide under a rock, or just move on to a different place, but yet it just laid there like nothing was going on. It wasn’t curled up in a ball in the striking mode, it was just basking in the warmth of the day.


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

fishytx said:


> The whites are up in the river this year. The river current is strong, and the water is gin clear. Had to find some deeper water to catch my fish in because it is so clear. But the good thing is the fact that I was able to use 4# test line and have some fun. Never ounce did I lose a bait. It took me a while to find the fish, but after that, then the bite was on. I didn't get a limit, but close. I ended up with 24 in all. Another thing I didn't like was the size of the fish. I would say that about 90% of them were in the 10-1/2 to 11 inch range. But every one of them gave me a good fight, and that's why I continue to fish all the time, it's all about the sport of it all.
> I even had a chance to show several folks down there what I was doing to get the fish to hit. After a little coaching, they too were on a bite and they couldn't thank me enough for the extra info.


The next morning when my family and I were getting ready to go to Reimers again, I found this thank you note from one of those anglers I gave some advice to. He had stuck it under my windshield wiper blade. I thought that was a pretty cool thing that he had done. It just goes to show that some people do appreciate it when you show them a trick or two about fishing.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Fishytx where is REIMERS RANCH? I dont want to go there i was just wondering where its at THANKS


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

longhorn daddy said:


> Hey Fishytx where is REIMERS RANCH? I dont want to go there i was just wondering where its at THANKS


Click on this site below and it should give you all the information you are looking for.

http://www.co.travis.tx.us/TNR/parks/reimers_ranch.asp


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Fished Reimers yesterday the 21st. Got another real late start. I have to quit doing that. But anyhow, I got there around two or maybe a little later and it was a blue bird sky by that time. Went to the same place were I’ve been catching fish and caught one. Then I began moving around looking for a better bite. Found a place way downstream with real deep water and picked up a few. My buddy was doing a lot better than I, he was throwing a rooster tail. We moved back upstream to where we first started, and the bite still wasn’t there. So we moved further upstream and my buddy was catching fish on just about every cast with that rooster tail. I tried several different baits with no luck at all, so I moved back downstream in the current and started picking up a lot of fish on jigs. About the time the bite really gets going down there, the park Rangers come down there and they start asking everyone to leave. If only they would allow us to fish for another 45 minutes, then we could really load up on some fish just before dark. Over all between myself and my partner, we landed something like 30 fish. He did out fish me though. That rooster tail was doing its thing.


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took out at Reimers on the 18th. All of these pictures are of the rapids. I've been out there three times now, and these are the only pictures that I took on my first trip out there, and I've had my camera with me every time I've been there. I'll try to get some better shots of the fishing areas next time I'm out there and explain a little better on where the fish are feeding. 
The bite is on, there are a lot of fish up in there. I can't wait for the temps to warm up so the bigger fish will begin to move in. During the second and third week of March, I look for this place to be on fire.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

NICE


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Here in a couple of weeks, the whites will be all up in these rapids and it's going to be fun. When you hook one in there, it takes some time to get it in. There will be a lot of drag signing and pole bending going on let me tell ya. I may not catch fish as fast as I could if I were to fish in other areas, but the rush of fighting these fish in there is what it's all about.


----------



## AnglerAl (Feb 16, 2006)

I had my first try at Reimer's Mon. 2/22. I got there kind of late but as the pictures fyshytx posted show it is really a pretty little place. My question is how far up or down can you go? It wasn't real clear from the map they gave me at the gate. I only fished the first couple hundred yards below the rapids and I got into some fish so I didn't move. The fish were running small but enough keepers to make a meal. I expect the size and numbers will go up when the weather straightens out.


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

AnglerAl said:


> I had my first try at Reimer's Mon. 2/22. I got there kind of late but as the pictures fyshytx posted show it is really a pretty little place. My question is how far up or down can you go? It wasn't real clear from the map they gave me at the gate. I only fished the first couple hundred yards below the rapids and I got into some fish so I didn't move. The fish were running small but enough keepers to make a meal. I expect the size and numbers will go up when the weather straightens out.


The second and third week in March is when the bite goes nuts at Reimers. I'm looking forward for those days to come.


----------

